# Open Area



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

My Dad is coming down from Ohio and never gets to fish. I don't have any numbers for the open areas. Can anyone please send me a few? Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What area are you fishing and where are you fishing out of?


----------



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be leaving Pensacola Pass, and I have no problem running anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreiated.


----------



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm also open to anything up to Panama city. I can trailer that direction


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

My advise is go to half hitch and pick up one of their maps. I think that leaving from Destin would get you in a better area for fishing. The vast majority of public wrecks in state waters are currently closed around the pensacola pass. You would need to go east of the pensacola beach peir to be in open waters. Sorry I cant give you numbers as I always leave out of Penacola and all of my numbers are in closed areas. Hope this helps


----------

